# What Would You Buy?



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

What would you buy a vintige omega constellation, omega 300,Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date-Just or a Rolex pricicion?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I like omega and have bought vintsge chronostop, geneve f300, constellation cal 771 and a seamaster.... I don't think you would be disapointed going the omega route. If you want to spend more money chase Rolex... I'm not convinced the price difference is justified on vintage models but that said I would still say in the future I *will* buy a rolex


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> I like omega and have bought vintsge chronostop, geneve f300, constellation cal 771 and a seamaster.... I don't think you would be disapointed going the omega route. If you want to spend more money chase Rolex... I'm not convinced the price difference is justified on vintage models but that said I would still say in the future I *will* buy a rolex


I have a 17 jule omega wind up i belive it was made in 1941 and a f 300 speedmaster I love them but I want somting new


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Go for a vintage seamaster or constellation or break ranks and get an f300 of some description ... If you insist on turning towards Rolex don't discount Tudors should get a decent 60's or 70's Tudor for reasonable money.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Go for a vintage seamaster or constellation or break ranks and get an f300 of some description ... If you insist on turning towards Rolex don't discount Tudors should get a decent 60's or 70's Tudor for reasonable money.


Would you would you get your self if you where in my shoes?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Really depends on budget


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Really depends on budget


$1500


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Thinus,

When it comes to collecting i don't have any specific preferance with these two manufacturers.

Generally i have bought what i liked. This has left me with both vintage Omega and Rolex.

I must say choosing between these two is very difficult but i'd like to add a stainless steel Rolex with Oyster bracelet has a lovely quality feeling on the wrist.

So much so my farther has one of mine on a virtually permenant loan.

My advise would be to get a feel for what you want in the flesh. I don't know what's available where you are but i sometimes go to Burlington arcade in London. this is to get an idea of how they look, fit, weigh etc on your wrist.

I think my advise is, if it's within your budget owning a stainless steel Oyster perpetual is very rewarding.

regards steve


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Got to agree with steve for that budget you should be able to pick up an Oyster perpetual and it's probably the way I would go.


----------

